# hal just keeps dying :(

## peter4

I upgraded GCC to 4.4.1 and reemerged world. Since then hal got screwed up. When I plug in a removable drive, I can mount it with hal (in KDE 4, or with pmount-hal) once, then it stops working. If I try mounting something else in KDE nothing happens, also the devie notifier plasmoid doesn't show any changes if I plug or unplug something. If I try to mount something using pmount hal it gives me just one error message: 

```
piotrek@gentoo ~ $ pmount-hal /dev/sdb2

Error: libhal_ctx_init: (null): (null)

piotrek@gentoo ~ $
```

I also noticed, that when I try to log out afterwards, I get a blank screen and no way to get out of it beside reboot.

seriously, wtf?  :Confused: 

```
Portage 2.2_rc38 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================                                         

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7400_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1  

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 17 Aug 2009 23:30:01 +0000                                                        

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28                                                                              

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1                                                                            

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1, 3.1                                                                        

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2                                                                             

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3                                                                             

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0                                                                                  

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                        

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                           

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1                                                                            

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                               

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                               

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                            

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                            

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                              

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=core2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -pipe -g"                                                

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                               

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"  

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=core2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -pipe -g"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/berkano /usr/local/portage/moje"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 amr amrnb amrwb async audiofile automount bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups curl dbus dirac disk-partition divx djvu dri dts dvd dvdr editor eds embedded emboss emovix encode esd evo exchange exif faac faad fam fat ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fortran gd gdbm geoip gif glitz gmedia gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv id3 id3tag imagemagick inotify ipod isdnlog jpeg kde kde4 kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kipi kpathsea kqemu ladspa lame laptop libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors mad mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mplayer mtp mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg openal opencore-amr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline realmedia reflection roe sasl scanner schroedinger sdl sensord session sndfile solver soundtouch spell spl sse sse2 sse3 sse4a ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg swat symlink sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode upnp usb vamp vcd vdpau vorbis webkit wmf wmp wxwindows x264 xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 i386" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 i386" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

EDIT: changed titleLast edited by peter4 on Sat Aug 22, 2009 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## peter4

I just ran udevd by hand and noticed that it simply dies...  :Mad: 

I also noticed that connecting and disconnecting an usb stick a few times is enough to crash it.

The last lines in the log are: 

```
14:05:48.794 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=1215, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=scsi, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

14:05:48.794 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0

14:05:48.794 [I] hotplug.c:145: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0 is a device (subsystem)

14:05:48.794 [I] osspec.c:1016: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0'

14:05:48.794 [I] device.c:4905: add_dev: subsys=scsi sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0 dev= parent_dev=0x010bb880

14:05:48.794 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0

14:05:48.794 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress

14:05:48.796 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=1216, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=scsi, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

14:05:48.796 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0

14:05:48.796 [I] hotplug.c:145: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0 is a device (subsystem)

14:05:48.796 [I] osspec.c:1016: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0'

14:05:48.796 [I] device.c:4905: add_dev: subsys=scsi sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0 dev= parent_dev=0x010bb880

14:05:48.796 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11

14:05:48.796 [I] osspec.c:1016: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0'

14:05:48.796 [I] device.c:4905: add_dev: subsys=scsi_host sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11 dev= parent_dev=0x010bb880

14:05:48.796 [I] device.c:4753: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4e8_1a23_076C1480028D_if0_scsi_host_0

14:05:48.796 [D] device_store.c:516: adding 0x1079000 to (linux.sysfs_path,/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11)

14:05:48.796 [I] hald.c:108: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4e8_1a23_076C1480028D_if0_scsi_host_0

14:05:48.797 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0

14:05:48.797 [I] osspec.c:1016: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11'

14:05:48.797 [I] device.c:4905: add_dev: subsys=scsi sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0 dev= parent_dev=0x01079000

14:05:48.797 [I] device.c:2877: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/type -> 0 (-> scsi.type)

14:05:48.797 [I] device.c:4753: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4e8_1a23_076C1480028D_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0

14:05:48.797 [D] device_store.c:516: adding 0x1043460 to (linux.sysfs_path,/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0)

14:05:48.797 [I] hald.c:108: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4e8_1a23_076C1480028D_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0

14:05:48.797 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0

14:05:48.797 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress

14:05:48.797 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=1217, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=scsi_device, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/scsi_device/11:0:0:0, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

14:05:48.798 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/scsi_device/11:0:0:0

14:05:48.798 [I] hotplug.c:145: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/scsi_device/11:0:0:0 is a device (subsystem)

14:05:48.798 [I] osspec.c:1016: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/scsi_device/11:0:0:0'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0'

14:05:48.798 [I] device.c:4905: add_dev: subsys=scsi_device sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/scsi_device/11:0:0:0 dev= parent_dev=0x01043460

14:05:48.798 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0

14:05:48.798 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress

14:05:48.798 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=1218, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=scsi_disk, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/scsi_disk/11:0:0:0, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

14:05:48.798 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/scsi_disk/11:0:0:0

14:05:48.798 [I] hotplug.c:145: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/scsi_disk/11:0:0:0 is a device (subsystem)

14:05:48.798 [I] osspec.c:1016: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/scsi_disk/11:0:0:0'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0'

14:05:48.798 [I] device.c:4905: add_dev: subsys=scsi_disk sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/scsi_disk/11:0:0:0 dev= parent_dev=0x01043460

14:05:48.798 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0

14:05:48.798 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress

14:05:48.985 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=1219, ACTION=change, SUBSYSTEM=scsi, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

14:05:48.985 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0

14:05:48.985 [I] hotplug.c:121: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0 is a device (store)

14:05:48.985 [I] device.c:5035: refresh_dev: subsys=scsi

14:05:48.985 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0

14:05:48.985 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress

14:05:48.988 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=1222, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=bdi, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/virtual/bdi/8:16, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

14:05:48.988 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/virtual/bdi/8:16

14:05:48.988 [I] hotplug.c:145: /sys/devices/virtual/bdi/8:16 is a device (subsystem)

14:05:48.988 [I] device.c:4905: add_dev: subsys=bdi sysfs_path=/sys/devices/virtual/bdi/8:16 dev= parent_dev=0x00000000

14:05:48.988 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0

14:05:48.988 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress

14:05:49.185 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=1220, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=block, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/block/sdb, DEVNAME=/dev/sdb, IFINDEX=0

14:05:49.185 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/block/sdb

14:05:49.185 [I] osspec.c:1016: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/block/sdb'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0'

14:05:49.185 [I] blockdev.c:903: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/block/sdb dev=/dev/sdb is_part=0, parent=0x01043460

14:05:49.185 [D] blockdev.c:1193: block_add: info.subsystem='scsi'

14:05:49.185 [D] blockdev.c:1193: block_add: info.subsystem='scsi_host'

14:05:49.185 [D] blockdev.c:1193: block_add: info.subsystem='usb'

14:05:49.185 [I] blockdev.c:1308: parent_bus is scsi

14:05:49.185 [I] blockdev.c:529: Probing storage device /dev/sdb

14:05:49.185 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 1

14:05:49.190 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: storage.removable.media_available -> True

14:05:49.190 [I] hald_dbus.c:1350: storage.removable.media_size -> 1031274496

14:05:49.190 [I] hald_dbus.c:1334: storage.partitioning_scheme -> mbr

14:05:49.191 [I] blockdev.c:414: entering; exit_type=0, return_code=0

14:05:49.192 [I] blockdev.c:169: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_Mighty_Drive_076C1480028D_0_0

14:05:49.192 [D] device_store.c:516: adding 0x10b9c00 to (linux.sysfs_path,/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/block/sdb)

14:05:49.192 [I] hald.c:108: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_Mighty_Drive_076C1480028D_0_0

14:05:49.192 [I] hald_runner.c:659: running_processes 0x10bfc80, num = 3

14:05:49.192 [I] hald.c:120: Started addon hald-addon-storage for udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_Mighty_Drive_076C1480028D_0_0

14:05:49.192 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0

14:05:49.192 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress

14:05:49.194 [D] hald_dbus.c:3338: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_Mighty_Drive_076C1480028D_0_0

14:05:49.194 [I] hald_dbus.c:3364: AddonIsReady on udi '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_Mighty_Drive_076C1480028D_0_0'

14:05:49.195 [D] hald_dbus.c:3338: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_Mighty_Drive_076C1480028D_0_0

14:05:49.195 [E] device.c:1705: In hal_device_inc_num_ready_addons for udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_Mighty_Drive_076C1480028D_0_0 but all addons are already ready!

14:05:49.195 [I] hald_dbus.c:3364: AddonIsReady on udi '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_Mighty_Drive_076C1480028D_0_0'

14:05:49.195 [I] device.c:1894: Removing locks from ':1.26'

14:05:49.195 [I] hald_runner.c:110: runner_server_message_handler: destination=(null) obj_path=/org/freedesktop/HalRunner interface=org.freedesktop.HalRunner method=StartedProcessExited

14:05:49.195 [I] hald_runner.c:125: Previously started process with pid 19396 exited

14:05:49.195 [I] hald.c:84: in addon_terminated for udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_Mighty_Drive_076C1480028D_0_0

14:05:49.195 [E] device.c:1705: In hal_device_inc_num_ready_addons for udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_Mighty_Drive_076C1480028D_0_0 but all addons are already ready!

14:05:49.212 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=1221, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=block, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1, DEVNAME=/dev/sdb1, IFINDEX=0

14:05:49.212 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1

14:05:49.212 [I] osspec.c:1016: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/block/sdb'

14:05:49.212 [I] blockdev.c:903: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/host11/target11:0:0/11:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1 dev=/dev/sdb1 is_part=1, parent=0x010b9c00

14:05:49.213 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 1

14:05:49.213 [I] hald_runner.c:110: runner_server_message_handler: destination=(null) obj_path=/org/freedesktop/DBus/Local interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Local method=Disconnected

14:05:49.213 [I] hald_runner.c:149: runner process disconnected

*** [DIE] hald_runner.c:runner_died():202 : Runner died
```

The whole 2MB log is here: http://www.mediafire.com/?5kuwmmo4luy (it was too large for pastebin)

Please help me with this  :Sad: 

----------

## Nerevar

I had the same problem. GCC 4.4.1 and -O3 didn't work well for me. That optimization level had been working fine with the GCC 4.3 series.

If you don't get any other responses, try switching to -O2 and then "emerge -1 gcc && emerge -1 libtool && emerge -e system". If that gets you running again, then you should "emerge -e world".

----------

## peter4

Big thanks to you, it worked  :Wink: 

I'm gonna open a bug about this

----------

## SDNick484

I experienced the same issue on ~amd64, and dropping the -O3 (which I added recently) to -O2 and re-emerging system as suggest by Nerevar resolved my issue as well.  I tried to just set -O2, then emerge -1gcc, emerge -1 libtool, emerge consolekit dbus hal, but that did not work.  The emerge -e system did correct it, but I have no clue which package(s) specifically fixed the issue (it's definitely somewhat related to dbus).

Basically what was occurring was hald-runner would die almost instantly, complaining about a dbus address.  I don't have the exact error, but it died around the following lines in main.c of hald-runner:

```

run_init();

dbus_error_init(&error);

dbus_address = getenv("HALD_RUNNER_DBUS_ADDRESS");

g_assert(dbus_address != NULL);

```

If I manually exported a HALD_RUNNER_DBUS_ADDRESS (e.g. use the system socket), it would show a path and wait for a little while then die.  I tried emerging older versions of dbus, as well as both enabling and disabling consolekit and policykit USE flags for hal, but it did nothing.  

I did a lot of googling with links2 on this, but found nothing.  If a bug is opened, please post the number.

----------

## peter4

The bug number is 282341

----------

## ztom

I just run into the same problem. Was upgrading and what the hell, why not gcc also..

As you can see from this german thread 

The problem is with gcc 4.4.1 and -O3 optimization on dev-libs/glib, not exactly with hald itself.

Just moments ago I wrote into /etc/portage/env/dev-libs/glib

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"
```

reemerged glib and hal is working again.

I can say the problem still exists, as my current package versions are:

```
sys-devel/gcc-4.4.1

dev-libs/glib-2.20.5

sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2
```

----------

## ksp7498

You generally shouldn't be running -O3 anyway.  If you're running it because you think it makes your programs faster, you may be surprised.  "More optimizations" does not necessarily mean "faster," because it results in larger binaries, and as you've seen it can cause stability problems.  -O2 is a better choice all around.

----------

